

Ask HN: Python and web services - makaimc

Has anyone else been working with web services (mainly SOAP) and Python? It appears the two common libraries, SOAPPy and ZSI are both out of date and not well documented. Is there a better library that I can use to access web services with Python?
======
anthonyrubin
I don't believe that SOAP is especially popular in the Python world. Note that
an XML-RPC library is included with Python, but a SOAP library is not. Most
"web services" are likely done using REST.

~~~
makaimc
I tried the XML-RPC library and it's very easy to use. However, XML-RPC isn't
that common. Do you have any recommendations for using Python with RESTful web
services?

~~~
sho
There are plenty of REST clients for python. It's just HTTP, after all. Maybe
this one

<http://code.google.com/p/python-rest-client/>

but I'm sure there are many others. Django has one built in as well. But I
often just do it manually without loading any helper libraries - all you need
is HTTP!

------
erqwer
I've had good luck with Suds (<https://fedorahosted.org/suds/>) in the past.

------
vidar
soaplib is decent

~~~
vidar
<http://trac.optio.webfactional.com/> is the full link

